# Windows in 2008 Cooper S and Late production 2007 S



## Gesler (Jun 13, 2007)

The 2008 model has front power windows with "one touch" up and down operation. the 2007 Cooper S has only the one-touch down operation, and the toggle has to be held pushed up to close the windows. Is it possible to program the windows in our late september 07 build Cooper S to have this one-touch function work both ways like in the 2008 model?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Gesler said:


> The 2008 model has front power windows with "one touch" up and down operation. the 2007 Cooper S has only the one-touch down operation, and the toggle has to be held pushed up to close the windows. Is it possible to program the windows in our late september 07 build Cooper S to have this one-touch function work both ways like in the 2008 model?


When was yours built?

My September production Cooper S only had one-touch down. I know the 2008's have one-touch up, but I wonder if my new November production (last month of '07) will have it too?


----------



## Gesler (Jun 13, 2007)

I ordered it on 9/24. i think it went into production that week.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

I hope this is a cheap/easy retrofit. I love dropping Cooper's windows but lacking one-touch up sucks!


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

On previous generation MINI's there was an aftermarket module (that sandwiched into the toggle switch wiring harness) that returned the one touch up function, almost everyone "in the know" had it. I would be pretty sure there's one out there for the '07, check motoringfile.com or northamericanmotoring.com.


----------

